# Is this a problem down under?



## Ripcord22A (Sep 29, 2016)

@Bloke is this a problem down there?  People climbing through bus windows?


----------



## Bloke (Sep 30, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> @Bloke is this a problem down there?  People climbing through bus windows?



Yes, it is a problem. Our Government has done some extensive research on it and decided the best way to stop it is by only employing salt water crocodiles to drive buses. Unfortunately the Unions got involved and protested for loss of wages and due to the lower working conditions. Apparently hanging out in rivers and eating people was preferable to the crocs and unless they were able to dine on the odd passenger, they were refusing to take up the new working conditions. Negotiations continue.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh, and I should mention the Tasmanian cros accepted the new working conditions because buses are warmer than the rivers in that State, but I am sure you noted that particular bus was from New South Wales..


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 30, 2016)

Haha man u crack me up.



Bloke said:


> particular bus was from New South Wales..



Yes i did....thats in Australia right?  I know ur in Victoria thought u mighta heard something?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 30, 2016)

Haha man u crack me up.



Bloke said:


> particular bus was from New South Wales..



Yes i did....thats in Australia right?  I know ur in Victoria thought u mighta heard something?


----------



## Bloke (Sep 30, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Haha man u crack me up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i did....thats in Australia right?  I know ur in Victoria thought u mighta heard something?


Yes, I've heard of NSW... I understand it is the State just Nth of us where Sydney is. We don't like them because they are going to come to the MCG tomorrow to try and steal our footy cup from the Doggies who are Victorian, and as such, naturally superior.



Go Doggies ! (not that I care much about Football, but we get a public holiday there the day before the game.. .YAY FOOTBALL !)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Yes, it is a problem. Our Government has done some extensive research on it and decided the best way to stop it is by only employing salt water crocodiles to drive buses. Unfortunately the Unions got involved and protested for loss of wages and due to the lower working conditions. Apparently hanging out in rivers and eating people was preferable to the crocs and unless they were able to dine on the odd passenger, they were refusing to take up the new working conditions. Negotiations continue.





Bloke said:


> Oh, and I should mention the Tasmanian cros accepted the new working conditions because buses are warmer than the rivers in that State, but I am sure you noted that particular bus was from New South Wales..


Lol, you are starting to remind me of coachn.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 1, 2016)

Rip... i've heard it said


Bloke said:


> Yes, I've heard of NSW... I understand it is the State just Nth of us where Sydney is. We don't like them because they are going to come to the MCG tomorrow to try and steal our footy cup from the Doggies who are Victorian, and as such, naturally superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Doggies ! (not that I care much about Football, but we get a public holiday there the day before the game.. .YAY FOOTBALL !)



Pleased to follow up and report that the Swans (NSW) were vanquished by the Doggies  (Vic). I only saw boys of it but it was everything, next to your own team winning: a close game of incredibly high standard where the team who had not one a Grand Final for over half a century won. Hurt attendance at Lodge though. The final used to be last Saturday in September, and they moved it. We picked first sat of month for lodge meeting to aviod that, plus it's so memorable and easy to work out on your calendar..


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 2, 2016)

Bloke said:


> (not that I care much about Football, but we get a public holiday there the day before the game.. .YAY FOOTBALL !)



Which kind?  Here we have the World Cup kind and the Superbowl kind.  I think you have the World Cup kind and the Australian Rules kind.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 2, 2016)

He was talking rugby....michael schivello was talking about it on twitter


----------



## Bloke (Oct 2, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> He was talking rugby....michael schivello was talking about it on twitter



OMG.... you ignorant f@#$s ! There is only one footy game in Melbourne... Australian Rules!!!!!!!!! 

But seriously, 20 years ago... that was true. Soccer was the game of immigrants, rugby of UK folk and NSW ... changed a lot now, but Aussie Rules is still *the* game in Melbourne but is also truly a national game.. the Friday before it is a State holiday...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 2, 2016)

Aussie rules is rugby right?


----------



## Bloke (Oct 2, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Aussie rules is rugby right?


*cough* 
*cough*
No man !


----------



## Bloke (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow...that looks amazing!  Ive always thought aussie rules was just another name for rugby


----------



## Bloke (Oct 2, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Wow...that looks amazing!  Ive always thought aussie rules was just another name for rugby


Quite a different game...


----------



## Bloke (Oct 2, 2016)

Back before the 1980's there used to be brawls.... but now you get reported for things that were just once part of the game. They also introduced the "blood rule" where you cannot be on the field when bleeding, but when I was a kid, there'd be blood ! Its not for the faint of heart....


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 3, 2016)

Bloke said:


> There is only one footy game in Melbourne... Australian Rules!!!!!!!!



I've seen the game on TV.  The word "rules" seems quite an exaggeration to me!  ;^)

I get why someone from the US might confuse it with rugby.  It is kinda like a hybrid of US rules and rugby with the resulting hybrid rules taken away and ripped up.  Having played soccer the difference of plays versus near continuous action very much stands out to me, though.



> Soccer was the game of immigrants



Chuckle.  When I was on my high school soccer team I was almost the only kid without an accent.  Now I drive past the park and every kid seems to be in the local kid's league.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 3, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I've seen the game on TV.  The word "rules" seems quite an exaggeration to me!  ;^)
> 
> I get why someone from the US might confuse it with rugby.  It is kinda like a hybrid of US rules and rugby with the resulting hybrid rules taken away and ripped up.  Having played soccer the difference of plays versus near continuous action very much stands out to me, though.
> 
> ...



Same. Lots of people looking at other games cause footy is so tough...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 3, 2016)

Do you see it adding Pads and helmets?


----------



## Bloke (Oct 3, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Do you see it adding Pads and helmets?


No way.. its interesting, a study found there was a rise in concussions when helmets were improved- at least according to Steve Levit the freakanomics guy.... but the real problem most footy players have are shoulder and knees.... the field is so big, all of them are runners. In the off season, before the game became truly professional, they were garbage men.... because running beside a garbage truck to collect bins from houses with 50 foot frontages was the best traning they could do.. i think the round took 4 hours... but could ask, my brother in law was a boxer and did it for the same reason...


----------



## Bloke (Oct 3, 2016)

( oh, and if u look, some players wear soft helmets but it would be like asking a marathon runner to wear one, most would rather risk a hit than heat exhaustion)


----------

